
Vinwo – The open-source virtual world with real investments - SpaKito
http://www.vinwo.net
======
dang
An email signup cannot be a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
SpaKito
Thanks, So Show HN for next stage ;)

------
SpaKito
Hi HN, Vinwo aims to be a open-source virtual world, in which you could be the
owner of a part of the world. What do you think? Happy to answer any questions
you might have. Thanks!

